# Iberital MC2 blade replacement help required



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi all, finally decided to replace the blades on my trusty old Iberital MC2 grinder but have encountered a problem. Anyone able to assist?

It looks straightforward enough a task but the top burr seems stuck fast in the plastic holder it's in. I've tried pulling it out with pliers but only gently as I don't want to break it. Is there an easy way to get it out? Am I missing a trick somewhere?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Support the black plastic burr carrier (on 2 pieces of wood / or a block or a tin of suitable size) gently and evenly tap the steel burr withe a piece of wood or a punch / drift , the burr will slowly come out.

To remove the lower burr fit a 19 mm ring spanner over it to hold it then use a 10 mm ring spanner or socket to remove nut NB this is a L/H thread.


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give that a go. It looks to me like there's a lot of old coffee grinds under there which aren't helping. Would soaking it overnight help?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No , it is a firm press fit. To replace the new one use either a vice or start the burr into the carrier and then use a flat piece of wood and a hammer to gently ease it back in You could use a "G" cramp to press it back in .


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, that partially worked, it only really loosened it a tiny bit but that was enough to get a small screwdriver in there and gently tap it out, one 'tooth' at a time and eventually it popped right out and the replacement blade just slid in all nice and secure. Now, just the lower one, which I'm leaving until tomorrow night! Just so I'm clear, LH thread means clockwise to loosen, right?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

KRW said:


> Well, that partially worked, it only really loosened it a tiny bit but that was enough to get a small screwdriver in there and gently tap it out, one 'tooth' at a time and eventually it popped right out and the replacement blade just slid in all nice and secure. Now, just the lower one, which I'm leaving until tomorrow night! Just so I'm clear, LH thread means clockwise to loosen, right?


YES. Do not try shocking the nut loose by tapping the spanner sharply === you WILL strip the nylon/ plastic teeth on the gear inside !!


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

I certainly won't be doing that but the nut is very tight so I'm leaving it until I can pop out and buy the correct spanner size.

UPDATE - found a spanner and gave it a quick go, holding the bottom old blade in place with pliars and it came off very easily. Quick swap around and it's grinding like a good 'un again. Thanks for all the assistance!


----------

